

Tell pg: arc bug in long threads - anigbrowl

I've noticed that in long threads(~40+ comments), replying will sometimes take me to the user comments page of of a semi-random HN user - never the author of the thread or of the comment to which I reply, but always a participant in the thread. An example might make this clearer...<p>In this long thread about prison policy: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3691372<p>I comment to this post by tptacek: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3694836<p>Hitting 'reply' posts, but then takes me to Moldbug's comment page: http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=moldbug<p>...and Moldbug did have 11 comments in that thread, with this being in closest proximity:  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3692432
======
pg
I can't reproduce it, and it's not the sort of bug HN's architecture would
tend to produce. The most likely culprit may be excessively aggressive caching
by someone between you and HN. I've heard reports of that.

~~~
tptacek
This happens to me pretty regularly; I just never thought to complain about
it.

~~~
pg
Wow, really? Can you describe what happens?

~~~
tptacek
Come to a comment thread via the comments pages of one of the users I follow
(say 'anigbrowl).

Reply to an 'anigbrowl comment.

Find myself on the comments page of whoever 'anigbrowl was himself responding
to. My comment has posted, of course; I just have to back-button back to
'anigbrowl's page. So no big deal.

~~~
pg
Do you always end up on the grandparent page?

~~~
tptacek
I thought about it right after I posted. Answer: not sure. I'll be sure to
take note next time it happens.

This is totally not a big deal, at least to me.

------
kogir
Can anyone who's experienced this provide more details?

    
    
      Browser (+ Version)
      Platform
      Cell Network (if applicable)
      Any Greasemonkey or other scripts you use

------
pasbesoin
I've hit the "post a comment --> redirect to another user's comments" flow
very occasionally, although I've never noted a particular context (e.g. a long
thread).

